
Musician waiting for tow truck, gets shot by police - simsketch
http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-corey-jones-police-shooting-20151020-story.html
======
dplgk
Not blaming the guy at all but what seems to have happened is that he was shot
because, I'm guessing, he tried to defend himself with his gun against a
plain-clothed person approaching his car at 3am on the side of the highway. If
people didn't think they needed to carry guns to protect themselves, theres a
good chance that would not have happened. Of course, ultimately the officer is
responsible for shooting the guy and, of course, none of it is on camera.

------
devnonymous
So, both men had guns. Both were in 'plain-clothes'. Both felt threatened in a
different sort of a way. Now, if the guy who shot the other was not indeed a
cop, what would you call this incident ?

